# Fork Bending Tool Mystery



## fattyre (Jan 6, 2016)

I worked in a bike shop that used to have this crazy crude looking fork bending tool.  It was black and red.  You used it when the bike was all assembled. One one end it was fork shaped with steel L channel and had several slots depending on wheel size.  It contacted the axle on either the inside or outside of the fork.  The other end rested on the bottom bracket shell.   It looked to be a jack you'd find in a 60's or 70's american car.  The kind that ratcheted up or down.  It work really well from what I remember.  You just kept jacking the fork out until everything looked straight.  The shop has since changed owners and it is long gone. 

  Dose anyone know what I'm talking about?  Or was it some home job tool?

  I could really use one as I have a few bikes with pushed back forks.  Or if any one has some other tips that'd be helpful too.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Jan 6, 2016)

Here you go. Found on the web


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

little brute:


----------



## the tinker (Jan 6, 2016)

Make it yourself from an old car jack.  A Monark springer fork is shown being straightened where a long bolt must used to support jaw of jack.
On a regular fork an old axle is bolted into the fork .
Takes about 30 seconds to jack it straight.  The best thing about it is you are straightening your fork within the confines of your bike's headtube....where it was bent in the first place. 
This bends the fork where it needs to be straightened. 
Also lets you see exactly how far it needs to be bent back , being it's mounted on your bike while you straighten it.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 6, 2016)

The CABE rocks.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 6, 2016)

I didn't have a spare bumper jack... or a hunk of big angle iron... or a way to cut a slot in a hunk of big angle iron...  But I did have a 2x4 and Harbor Freight sells little bottle jacks...


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a lil Brute for sale.
   Email: 

bike884@aol.com

       if interested


----------



## morton (Jan 7, 2016)

*Nice*



dougfisk said:


> I didn't have a spare bumper jack... or a hunk of big angle iron... or a way to cut a slot in a hunk of big angle iron...  But I did have a 2x4 and Harbor Freight sells little bottle jacks...




Great idea.....thanks for posting


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> I have a lil Brute for sale.
> Email:
> 
> bike884@aol.com
> ...



I'm interested in purchasing the Lil Brute fork tool.
Email sent.


----------



## ratcycle (Jan 7, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> I have a lil Brute for sale.
> Email:
> 
> bike884@aol.com
> ...




email sent


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 27, 2016)

Great ideas! What is the asking price for the little brute? I'm just curious.Thanks


----------

